
Amazon Bans Sale of Apple and Google Streaming Devices - earlyadapter
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2015/10/01/amazon-becomes-the-not-quite-everything-store-as-it-bans-sale-of-apple-and-google-streaming-devices/?utm_campaign=ForbesTech&utm_source=TWITTER&utm_medium=social&utm_channel=Technology&linkId=17528522
======
Chefkoochooloo
This is the beginning of a new stage of fierce competition. It makes business
sense, but I can see growing lack of inter-operability between systems and
devices. Bad for consumers.

